

Show HN: A better way to save files in Sublime Text - cellis

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cellis&#x2F;CreateSavePrompt&#x2F;<p>I built this out of frustration with the MacOSX save ui. It was just merged into the package manager so I&#x27;m resubmitting it.
======
kolev
For the keyboardphobics:
[https://github.com/cellis/CreateSavePrompt/](https://github.com/cellis/CreateSavePrompt/)

~~~
adlawson
Thanks - you're a lifesaver

